# Kindle Touch Debug Mode Access / Screensaver Disable



## Choclit (Nov 21, 2011)

After a lengthy discussion with Amazon, it appears that the Touch still does not allow you to control or disable the screensaver timeout (although you can do this on the Fire).  I have been disabling the screensaver on my K3 when I use it for recipes when cooking by going into debug mode.  However, it appears that the normal method of going into debug mode on the K3 does not work on the touch according to two people that tried it.

Does anyone know how to get into debug mode on the Touch?


----------

